# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Μπαμπά μου..

## Tzen

Η πρώτη φορά που μίλησα στον μπαμπά μου για τον αλκοολισμό του ήταν περίπου στα 7 με 8 μου χρόνια..γύρισε από έξω πιωμενος τον φώναξα και του είπα γιατί το κάνεις αυτό;δεν με αγαπάς;εκείνος έβαλε τα κλαματα με πήρε αγκαλιά και μου είπε ότι δεν θα το ξανακάνει..
Από τότε μέχρι και την εφηβεία μου ήταν μια συνεχόμενη υπόσχεση..η μαμά μου βράχος στα παιδιά της και υπομονετική με εκείνον..περίμενε ποτέ θα πιει τόσο ώστε να του βγάλει τα παπούτσια και να τον σκεπάσει να κοιμηθεί..όλοι περιμέναμε αυτή τη στιγμή..για να υσηχασουμε από τον ήχο του ποτηριού που γέμιζε ξανά και ξανά..
Ποτέ δεν μας πρόσβαλε..ποτέ δεν μας χτύπησε..με κάποιο τρόπο μας έκανε να νιώθουμε ασφαλείς..ότι κανείς δεν θα μας πειράξει ποτέ όσο είναι αυτός εδώ..
η γιατρός του ειχε πει..αν συνεχίσεις έτσι δεν θα πεθάνεις απλά..θα πεθάνεις άσχημα..
Κι αυτό γίνεται..εδώ και δύο μήνες.απο νοσοκομείο σε νοσοκομείο..ένα ένα τα όργανα του καταρρέουν..είναι στο τελευταίο στάδιο της κίρρωσης ελπίδα καμμία.
Κι εγώ έμεινα με την υπόσχεση μπαμπά..έμεινα με την ελπίδα ότι θα σε δω καλά μια μέρα..σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που στα γενέθλια μου δεν μου είπες χρόνια πολλά τι κερνάς;για να σου απαντήσω εγώ ότι σπίτι μου αλκοόλ δεν υπάρχει..αν θες καφέ..
Σήμερα μπαμπά μας είπαν ότι δεν έχεις πολύ χρόνο..αύριο θα έρθω θα σε αγκαλιάσω και θα σε χαιδεψω στα μαλλιά..Σ αγαπάω πολύ μπαμπά ακόμα κι αν δεν κράτησες την υπόσχεση σου..

----------


## Macgyver

πολυ λυπαμαι tzen για τον μπαμπα σου , εχασα κι εγω τον δικο μου προ εβδομαδος , οχι απο αλκοολ ομως , γνωριζω τον πονο σου , ημουν κι εγω αλκοολικος για 15+ χρονια , κι ειναι ασθενεια , που μονο το 3% την καταπολεμα , ημουν κι εγω στο 3% και εχω να πιω απο τον 6/20, παντως σας αγαπο, ηταν περα απο τις δυναμεις του να κρατησει την υποσχεση του .....λυπαμαι πολυ ....

----------


## Tzen

> πολυ λυπαμαι tzen για τον μπαμπα σου , εχασα κι εγω τον δικο μου προ εβδομαδος , οχι απο αλκοολ ομως , γνωριζω τον πονο σου , ημουν κι εγω αλκοολικος για 15+ χρονια , κι ειναι ασθενεια , που μονο το 3% την καταπολεμα , ημουν κι εγω στο 3% και εχω να πιω απο τον 6/20, παντως σας αγαπο, ηταν περα απο τις δυναμεις του να κρατησει την υποσχεση του .....λυπαμαι πολυ ....


 Το καταλαβα αρκετά αργά γιατί δεν μπορούσε να κρατήσει αυτή την υπόσχεση..φυσικά ποτέ δεν παραδέχτηκε ότι έχει πρόβλημα.ρίχνω πολλές φορές το φταίξιμο σε μένα που δεν πίεσα..που δεν έκανα κάτι διαφορετικό..
Σου εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια που κάνεις..είναι πολύ σπουδαία.

----------


## Macgyver

και να τον πιεζες , αν δεν τοθελε ο ιδιος ( η ηταν περα απο τις δυναμεις του ) , δεν θα γινοταν τιποτα , μην εχεις τυψεις .......σευχαριστω για τις ευχες σου .....

Αγγελος

----------


## kopela93

Λυπάμαι για τον μπαμπά σου. Οι τελευταίες στιγμές είναι πολύτιμες αν και γενικά είναι δύσκολες. Σίγουρα ο μπαμπάς σου προσπάθησε να παλέψει τον εθισμό για να μη σε απογοητεύσει και σίγουρα ήθελε να είναι καλά. Απλώς ο εθισμός είναι δύσκολο πράγμα και πολλές φορές είναι τόσο δύσκολο που ο άνθρωπος χάνει τις δυνάμεις του τελείως και παραδίνεται στον εθισμό. Να θυμάσαι πως ο άνθρωπος προσπάθησε και ότι δεν αθέτησε το λόγο του. Απλώς ο δρόμος είχε πολλά εμπόδια.

----------


## Tzen

Για να μην παρεξηγηθω κι επειδή πια δεν είμαι έφηβη αλλά αρκετά μεγαλύτερη..δεν του κράτησα κακία απλά κατάλαβα μεγαλώνοντας γιατί δεν μπορούσε να σταματήσει..
Πριν δύο χρόνια που του είπαν ότι θα πεθάνει άσχημα και πρέπει να το κόψει άμεσα θυμάμαι είχε πιει πάλι και μου είπε..μήπως είπες εσύ στην γιατρό να με τρομάξει;είχα θυμώσει τόσο πολύ μαζί του τότε..
Και όταν πριν δύο μήνες ξεκίνησε η αντίστροφη μέτρηση δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ το βλέμμα του όταν έφερα τις πρώτες εξετάσεις αίματος από την γιατρό και του είπα μπαμπά πρέπει να μπεις νοσοκομείο δεν είναι καλά τα πράγματα..και με κοίταξε και μου είπε..δεν προλαβαίνω να γυρίσω την κατάσταση;και μείναμε αμίλητοι και οι δύο γνωρίζοντας την απάντηση..
Και σήμερα..σήμερα που κατάφερα να τον δω..αβοήθητο..με καμία αίσθηση λόγω της εγκεφαλοπαθειας..απλά έμεινα να χαϊδεύω τα πληγωμένα χέρια του από τα τρυπήματα..πάλι εσωτερική αιμορραγια πάλι ενδοσκόπηση και η τελευταία ενημέρωση του γιατρού να μας δείχνει με το χέρι ψηλά και να λέει κάναμε ότι μπορούσαμε τώρα αποφασίζει Εκείνος..θα τον δω και αύριο..του είπα να με περιμένει λίγο ακόμα και να μη φύγει..αχ μπαμπά μου..

----------


## Yoco Choco

Όταν νοιωώθουμε καλά,αισθανόμαστε άτρωτοι,οτι δεν θα πάθουμε τίποτα.
Όταν καποιος πίνει και αισθάνεται καλά, δεν σκέφτεται ότι θα πάθει κίρρωση ήπατος στα 70,ή όταν καποιος καπνίζειδεν σκέφτεται ότι θα πάθει αποφρακτική ή καρκίνο των πνευμόνων,νομίζει οτι πάντα αυτά τα παθαίνουν οι άλλοι.
Αλλά όταν πια κοιτάς κατάματα τις συνέπειες τότε πραγματικά μετανιώνεις και θέλεις να το σταματήσεις αλλα΄είναι πια αργά...
Δώσε όση περισσότερη αγάπη μπορείς στον πατέρα σου σ'αυτές τις τελευταίες μέρες...Να φύγει γεμάτος ο άνθρωπος.

----------


## Tzen

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους..σας εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο ο καθένας κουβαλάει τον προσωπικό του Γολγοθά..
Θα του δώσω όση αγάπη έχω..και θα είμαι δίπλα του όπως και η μαμά μου μέχρι την τελευταία του ανάσα..
Να έχετε υγεία και να είστε καλα

----------


## Tzen

Ξημερωσαμε σήμερα στο μέρος που θα τον αποχαιρετήσουμε για τελευταία φορά..
Αλίμονο σ' αυτούς που μένουν πίσω λένε..να θυμούνται να τον σκέφτονται..να επιθυμούν μια ακόμα αγκαλιά και να μην την έχουν..να κοιτάνε το κινητό μήπως και είναι εκείνος..
Υπέφερε..2 μήνες υπέφερε..ξεκουράστηκε τώρα..είδα στον ύπνο μου ένα σκυλί με μεγάλα δόντια να έρχεται να με κατασπαράξει..ήρθε και με έσωσε..ο μπαμπάς μου..ο άγγελος μου..
Σ αγαπάω μπαμπά μου..καλό ταξίδι..

----------


## Sonia

Συλλυπητήρια Tzen.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ξημερωσαμε σήμερα στο μέρος που θα τον αποχαιρετήσουμε για τελευταία φορά..
> Αλίμονο σ' αυτούς που μένουν πίσω λένε..να θυμούνται να τον σκέφτονται..να επιθυμούν μια ακόμα αγκαλιά και να μην την έχουν..να κοιτάνε το κινητό μήπως και είναι εκείνος..
> Υπέφερε..2 μήνες υπέφερε..ξεκουράστηκε τώρα..είδα στον ύπνο μου ένα σκυλί με μεγάλα δόντια να έρχεται να με κατασπαράξει..ήρθε και με έσωσε..ο μπαμπάς μου..ο άγγελος μου..
> Σ αγαπάω μπαμπά μου..καλό ταξίδι..


Τα συλλυπητήρια μου... Δεν έχω χάσει γονείς αλλά άλλους στενούς συγγενείς ναι και ξέρω πόσο πονάει η απώλεια... Σου εύχομαι κουράγιο κι αν σε βοηθάει γράφε εδώ ν' ανακουφίζεσαι απ' τον πόνο και τη θλίψη...

----------


## Tzen

Σας ευχαριστώ..είναι πολύ δύσκολες στιγμές..έβαλα μια καρέκλα δίπλα του και τον χαιδευα σε όλη την τελετή..η πιο δυσκολη στιγμή όλης της μέρας ήταν αυτή η ώρα μέσα στην εκκλησία..
Σηκώθηκα μια στιγμή πήγα έκατσα σαν μικρό παιδί μπροστά στην μάνα μου στα γόνατα μου και χάθηκα κυριολεκτικά στην αγκαλιά της..της είπα πως είναι η καλύτερη μαμά..και η καλύτερη σύντροφος που θα μπορούσε να έχει ο μπαμπας μου..δεν τον άφησε ποτέ..ούτε μια στιγμή..
Κάποιος θεώρησε καλή ιδέα να βάλει ένα μπουκάλι τσίπουρο μέσα στο φέρετρο..
Δεν ξέρω έπαθα ζημιά μου γύρισε το κεφάλι..τον παρακάλεσα να το βγάλει..επέμεινε ότι δεν το κάνει με κακό σκοπό.και με πιο έντονο ύφος είπα βγαλτο τώρα..και στο τέλος το έβγαλε..
Πόσο στεναχωρήθηκα..πόσο ήθελα να το πάρω και να το πετάξω..να πω φτάνει...όχι άλλο αλκοόλ.οχι άλλο αυτή η μυρωδια..όχι άλλο θάνατο..
Δεν ξέρω αν η ψυχή υπάρχει..αν όντως υπάρχει θα είναι καθαρή..χωρίς καμμία ουσία..χωρίς κανεναν εθισμό..χωρίς κανέναν πόνο..
Μπαμπά μου..μπαμπακα μου..αυτή τη φορά η επιλογή ήταν δική μου..πήρα την απόφαση εγω για σένα πως εσύ και το αλκοόλ δεν θα είστε πια ένα..πόσο σ' αγαπάω να ήξερες πόσο..

----------


## Yoco Choco

Πενθείς με πολύ υγιή τρόπο...Μπράβο σου!

----------


## Tzen

Ήμουν η αδυναμία του..κι αυτός η δική μου..παρά τις αδυναμίες του ήξερα πως έχει καλή ψυχή..η αγάπη μου για εκείνον ξεπέρασε τον θυμο που ένιωσα όταν κάποια στιγμή στο νοσοκομείο απλά δεν μπορούσα να δεχτώ ότι τον χάνω..
Πολυοργανικη ανεπάρκεια..κι ένα κατεβατο από τα όργανα που κατέρρευσαν ένα ένα στο πιστοποιητικό θανάτου..έχω υποχρέωση να είμαι καλά και ήρεμη..για την μαμά μου και για την κόρη μου που τον λάτρευε.
Η μικρή μου του έγραψε ένα στιχάκι από την παιδική ταινία της Ραπουνζέλ..
Λέει:άνθος μαγικό λάμψε μια στιγμή δως μου πίσω αυτό που έχει πια χαθεί..κι ένα σ' αγαπάω παππουκα καλο ταξιδι...όπως τρελαινοταν από χαρά όταν τον έλεγε έτσι..το βάλαμε μαζί του μέσα στο σακάκι του..
Θα προσπαθήσουμε όλοι μαζί..για εκείνον.
Σας ευχαριστώ για την οποιαδήποτε απάντηση..όσα έχω πει εδώ δεν τα έχω πει πουθενά τόσες μερες

----------


## EleniPap

Συλλυπητήρια, δύσκολο όλο αυτό που περνας. Εύχομαι δύναμη και κουράγιο! 

Εχοντας ένα μπαμπά αλκοολικό, εχω πενθησει χρόνια τώρα για αυτόν που έχασα... πλέον ο μπαμπας είναι άρρωστος απο το ποτο και δεν καταλαβενει τι κάνει, φασαρίες, χρωστάει σε όλο τον κόσμο, τσακώνεται με τη μαμα, με όλους .....έχω πάρει απόσταση γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο όλο αυτό. Ψέμματα δεν θα πω ...περιμένω την στιγμή που θα φύγει πραγματικά, για να φυγει αυτος ο πόνος ο εσωτερικός που δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γιαυτον ...

----------

